# Need help asap! I think my mouse is dying :(



## jadeyuy (Oct 29, 2012)

I have just rescued these mice from a feeder cage, and I ended up taking one that was obviously sick in hopes that I could help her get better. I did not expect her to live. This was over a week ago now, and she seemed to be getting better and was doing ok. But just tonight while I was checking on them and feeding them etc...and she was hardly moving. She shakes as she slowly moves and feels more plump than she normally is. She barely moves AT ALL. I put her in a tiny cage and have been letting her lick water from my hand, but I have no idea what to do other than that. I would call a vet but its 1 AM in the morning. I doubt she will last the night.

If she does not last the night, how can I make her more comfortable in her last moments? My husband is trying to find a heating lamp for her cause she seems cold. If she could possibly last till I can call a vet in the morning, how can I achieve that? Any idea what ails her?

Please help asap! I hope someone is online right now! She probably wont be alive tomorrow if this keeps up. Poor thing! I expected it when I bought her, but I thought she was better and now I'm pretty upset that she seems to be passing


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Just keep her warm and comfy its all you can really do.

Offer soft food, and water.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Put a hot water bottle/wheat bag inside the cage. Wrap the hot water bottle in a towel. The wheat bag might be ok by itself but judge it as you see fit. I hope she makes it.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The heating lamp should have felt comforting, so long as the light wasn't bothering her. Same with something like a heating pad, or hot water bottle both wrapped in a towel for protection. Whatever happens you can be sure she has been given the better chance for life, in the time you have had her, then she would have.

Just keep her in your mind and heart as you decide who to breed in the future, and which babies to keep, so you reduce the chance of breeding more who are prone to causing themselves, and those who care for them, heartache. The pictures you posted... save those of the weak ones, so you don't get wooed by anything else, such as a great personality, into breeding them.

At this point, if she was in worse condition then the picture at 1 AM, even a vet may not be able to save her, but might be able to tell you what she had/has. Especially if the vet would see the other ill looking mice, at the same time. I feel bad for you, as I know you hoped she would be ok after this past week. 

Take care,
Zanne

Edit: Ah, AyJay was faster, so seconding the two above me for warmth. I like the wheat bag idea, hadn't thought of that. It would be a safer heat, I would guess, and probably smell nice to her. Same as a rice or buckwheat bag.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh yeh just to add, make sure its a wheat bag you don't mind losing. Mine chewed through mine and ate the buckwheat!


----------



## jadeyuy (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your advice! Unfortunately she did not make it through the night.  Hopefully it wasn't as miserable as it would have been otherwise.

Don't worry Zanne, I wasn't planning on breeding her. I will look at the other ones and make sure they are healthy before or if I decide to breed them too.


----------

